

Find your co-founders with your most powerful words - Maxxon
http://lacemap.com/

======
Maxxon
One of my ideas is to use this to find your co-founders.

Enter your skills, the people who inspire you, your philosophies, location,
field of business, favorite companies, car brands etc.

I think just by typing in a few words can describe one's personality and way
of thinking pretty well.

------
Maxxon
This is my project I did last night. Any new ideas how to make this useful are
welcome!

